# Odd color Leuc tadpole



## MosquitoCoast (Nov 16, 2009)

I have nineteen D. Leucomelas tadpoles in various stages of development although none are even close to getting their back legs. In one clutch of five there is one tadpole that is a pale gray as compared to his very dark siblings. These tads still have a little bit of their egg sac left.

Is this normal? Of all my tads this is the only one that is this light shade of gray.

I am not asking when tadpoles start getting their adult colors, but why this unusually light colored tadpole.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

My guess woudl be chocolate leuc. I think its a recessive trait, I'm sure someone will correct em if I'm wrong. But only time will tell.


----------



## MosquitoCoast (Nov 16, 2009)

pdfCrazy said:


> My guess woudl be chocolate leuc. I think its a recessive trait, I'm sure someone will correct em if I'm wrong. But only time will tell.



Thanks for the information. I didn't even think about it being a chocolate leuc. The tadpole appears to be perfectly formed except that it's really light colored. Once it gets bigger I'll make a post about it.


----------



## EthanA (Feb 10, 2013)

Could it possibly be albino?


----------

